# Going from tw to aosp... Camera?



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Does anyone else think the cameras picture quality is worse when you made the switch from TW?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

It most definitely is, one thing Samsung has always gotten right has been their camera software. I think most people looking for an alternative are using pudding camera from the play store.

Long ago on the Fascinate teamsbrissenmod had the touchwiz camera working on AOSP but I don't think anyone has bothered with such things for some time now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

Why not just copy the camera apk from Tw, to your current Rom?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

fsx100 said:


> Why not just copy the camera apk from Tw, to your current Rom?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Wish it was that easy, the touchwiz camera is linked to code in touchwiz framework which isn't present in AOSP

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

^^^ this

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh man that's a damn shame... Makes me feel like im using my gnex camera all over again.... This might be a deal breaker for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Oh man that's a damn shame... Makes me feel like im using my gnex camera all over again.... This might be a deal breaker for me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


It's really that bad? I haven't taken too many pictures yet, but I don't remember seeing anything terrible when I had my d2vzw on AOSP.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Oh man that's a damn shame... Makes me feel like im using my gnex camera all over again.... This might be a deal breaker for me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


It's not that bad at all...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

UG... Just tried Pudding Camera.

NO Zoom support. Deal breaker for me. Uninstalled.

I use the camera on my phone *alot*, so will stick with Tw for now (debloated).

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------

